# There are any PM inside theses old ICs/



## Geld Konig (Dec 22, 2010)

I wanna know if are there any PM inside these Old ICs ( 60' & 70' )? The pads of then are Au plated, we can see, but inside the ceramic substrates ( the paths) that joint the pads to the Si wafer. Any Pt, Ag, Pd, Au paste? And in plastic IC like Z-80 and family, any PMs?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Collectable?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 22, 2010)

Just an educated guess, but the top 64 lead might run $100/pound and the bottom 16 lead could run as high as $400/pound. These values assume that all exposed metal is gold plated, as in the photos. Much of the value is in the Au/Sn braze holding the lid on and the Au/Si braze under the chip.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 23, 2010)

DUH!!! The C4004 was the first CPU made = super collectible!!!

Here's a current auction on ebay that ends in 5 days and is already
over $100!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/INTEL-C4004-CPU-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-FIRST-CPU-/370467802037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56419a0bb5


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 27, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Just an educated guess, but the top 64 lead might run $100/pound and the bottom 16 lead could run as high as $400/pound. These values assume that all exposed metal is gold plated, as in the photos. Much of the value is in the Au/Sn braze holding the lid on and the Au/Si braze under the chip.




GSP,
Could we assume then that a pound of the chip style in the top picture (purple ceramic with gold pins and gold plate) would have a value higher than $100 if they were in 24, 28, and 40 pin packages due to a higher proportion of metal to ceramic than in 64 pin packages?

Thanks,

macfixer01


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 27, 2010)

macfixer01 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Just an educated guess, but the top 64 lead might run $100/pound and the bottom 16 lead could run as high as $400/pound. These values assume that all exposed metal is gold plated, as in the photos. Much of the value is in the Au/Sn braze holding the lid on and the Au/Si braze under the chip.
> ...



On certain types, yes.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 28, 2010)

macfixer01 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Just an educated guess, but the top 64 lead might run $100/pound and the bottom 16 lead could run as high as $400/pound. These values assume that all exposed metal is gold plated, as in the photos. Much of the value is in the Au/Sn braze holding the lid on and the Au/Si braze under the chip.
> ...



You can assume this to be correct. In my experience, it has always been true for these type packages (side-braze) when the lid and legs are all gold plated. They still make these packages, BTW.


----------

